# Flexible, within 3 hours of Boston, July 5th or after



## Luv2travel2 (May 29, 2018)

Flexible!  Looking for a great resort with nice amenities, 1BR or better, within 3 hours of Boston.

Maine, Vermont, Cape, Berkshires, Newport?   For a mother/daughter trip (14 year old).
Or NYC ( I know that's a little further, but that's OK)

Flexible on dates, 3-7 nights
Would like to stay within the $100 max.

Anyone got any great deals for me?  We're easygoing, low key, quiet, and clean.  
Thanks!


----------



## melillo70 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello,

Just poking around the site. New to tugbbs. I've got a timeshare available this year up in Wolfeboro, NH (Lake Winni). You didn't list NH, but can't hurt to offer. The property is The Windrifter Resort (charming, old NE (colonial type resort). Check it out online and youtube has a pretty cool video tour. Also, I have it listed currently on Craigslist. Anyways, my family (aunts) has owned 2 units for week 31 (Aug 5-Aug13) for years. I vacationed up there all through my childhood. Moved out of state (MA) for many years, but came back in 2015. Since have gone up each summer. I decided to purchase one this year, but I had already made travel plans, so it's available. It's a studio w/ kitchen, not 1 bedroom. And it's not the 4 seasons, but as I've said it's the right season for up there. Great area with lots to do and great restaurants. Close to Laconia and Weirs Beach and Meredith and White Mtns 1 hour north. Maybe you've been, so will stop rambling (lol). Bottom line, if you're interested check out the craigslist posting (or just search if leery of clicking link). I have it listed for 950 for week on CL, but I'm willing to do the whole week (sun to sun) for $700. If I give back to Windrifter to rent, I have to split it with them and then take chance they book for week. Probably will because very busy week. They have a fair in town that week--same time every year. Resort has pool, on golf course, free kayaks and canoes and paddle boats to go on lake, sauna, work out room, laundry, etc. Rooms were just down over within last 3 years, but as I said it's a modest property. If you look at rates for the overall area, however, you'll see that it's a steal for accommodations in that area for that prime week. If you're interested, let me know or feel free to ask any questions. Warmest regards, Matt 

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/vac/6609373692.html

*Lake Winni Week (Aug 5-Aug12, 7 nights) in title of post if just want to search.*


----------



## Craig (Jun 16, 2018)

Luv2travel2 said:


> Flexible!  Looking for a great resort with nice amenities, 1BR or better, within 3 hours of Boston.
> 
> Maine, Vermont, Cape, Berkshires, Newport?   For a mother/daughter trip (14 year old).
> Or NYC ( I know that's a little further, but that's OK)
> ...


Hello, Would you consider Nantucket? I have a studio unit at Brant Point Courtyard which sleeps 4 that is a 7 minute walk from the Steamship dock and Town. Full kitchen, full bath, private patio. Wonderful bike paths around the whole island or hop the shuttle. July 14-21  $700 for the week


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Did you find something or are you still looking?


----------



## DRIless (Jun 18, 2018)

Luv2travel2 said:


> Flexible!  Looking for a great resort with nice amenities, 1BR or better, within 3 hours of Boston.
> Maine, Vermont, Cape, Berkshires, Newport?   For a mother/daughter trip (14 year old).
> Or NYC ( I know that's a little further, but that's OK)
> Flexible on dates, 3-7 nights
> ...


Vacation Village in the Berkshires    Hancock, MA  1BR4
6/23/2018 or 7/14/2018    $700


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sorry that I didn't reply earlier.  We were on vacation and did not have internet access.  We are still looking for some long weekend, but I'm going to close this thread and open a new one that is more specific in terms of the dates that we are now looking for.  Thanks again!


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Jun 27, 2018)

CLOSED.  Thank you!



Luv2travel2 said:


> Flexible!  Looking for a great resort with nice amenities, 1BR or better, within 3 hours of Boston.
> 
> Maine, Vermont, Cape, Berkshires, Newport?   For a mother/daughter trip (14 year old).
> Or NYC ( I know that's a little further, but that's OK)
> ...


----------

